# Puppy Advice



## dhardy87 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son loves hunting and I would like to get us a puppy and have him/her trained for upland birds. I can hunt wild quail but would also like to take trips for pheasant. I guess I'm asking for some suggestions on the breed of puppy. Questions, comments, thanks in advance.


----------



## GLS (Dec 13, 2016)

Have you thought about living arrangements?  Inside or outside?  Size of dog?  Do you have a fenced in yard?


----------



## dhardy87 (Dec 13, 2016)

It will be kept in a pen outside, size doesn't really matter and I live on 100 acres and 2 ponds so it will get plenty of exercise and room to run.


----------



## dhardy87 (Dec 13, 2016)

I am going to build a nice pen with electricity and running water right by my house.


----------



## GLS (Dec 13, 2016)

My two dogs are American Brittanys so I have a preference with that breed.   German Shorthair Pointers, English Pointers, English Setters, and many other pointing breeds work well.  My dogs are about 40 lbs. and are house dogs with a backyard to blast off excess energy.  You will get as many recommendations on this site as there are breeds.  You can't go wrong with any if it comes from good lines.  A key to a successful dog is socialization.  I prefer the versatility with pointing breeds as opposed to flushing breeds.  OMMV.  Gil


----------



## dhardy87 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well a guy comes down every year the week after deer season and we spend a week hunting quail and he has Brittanys and they do great from my view of things. He also travels to South Dakota and pheasant hunts. I like the way they are closer range dogs.


----------



## dhardy87 (Dec 13, 2016)

My grandpa had a red setter back in the 60's and hunted with it until it got cancer and had to put it down. I done a little research and saw where they have been breed for show now instead of being a gundog.


----------



## B Man (Dec 13, 2016)

dhardy87 said:


> My grandpa had a red setter back in the 60's and hunted with it until it got cancer and had to put it down. I done a little research and saw where they have been breed for show now instead of being a gundog.



Most yes like some other breeds, like mine of choice the Weimaraner.  But, if you do your research and find GOOD field bred and proven lines it will hunt or compete with the best of them.  Just very few out there.  I watched one last year at the AKC Gun Dog Championship run and it would make and bird dog enthusiast grin ear to ear!  


OP,. You asked a very loaded question. Lol 

Figure out what you want all around, living arrangements, energy level, size,  Versatile or strictly Upland hunting, etc....  Then do some research on breeds of your choice.  Pick the breed, then research the breed and what you want from it, then research it some more 

GSP, GWP, Drahthaar, EP, ES, Brittany, Weimaraner, puddle pointer, Irish Setter, etc.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

GSP is my top pick but I'm pretty biased. I love any versatile breed for the most part. We have some pups available.


----------



## abrannon (Dec 13, 2016)

Weimaraner:  Smartest dog I have ever owned.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 13, 2016)

Honestly if you're not much into bird hunting now an english cocker, springer or boykin is always a safe bet plus they are good pets for your son. You just need them to work to the gun and retrieve.  Pointing dogs need to get out and work, find birds.  If you're not really into working them you'll be disappointed.

Another though, if the boy likes hunting, a beagle, a boy and bunnies go together like peas and carrots.


----------



## dhardy87 (Dec 13, 2016)

^^ I actually have places to go just don't have a dog to do it with. The only draw back that I have is that my son plays sports. I was going to look into having the puppy trained because that reason. Maybe my thinking is getting me in over my head. That's why I am glad I am getting all this feedback.


----------



## GLS (Dec 13, 2016)

A pointing dog also can retrieve.  Unless you get a pointing labrador, no boykin, English Cocker, all flushers and retrievers, will point.  You don't teach a pointer to point.  It's all instinct.  Other than come when called, the single most important command is "whoa".  If you can get the dog to come when called and "whoa" on command, you will do just fine.  If your pointer flushes birds, then you can consider your dog a flushing dog.  And you are then no worse off if you had second thoughts about getting a flusher.   You sound like you live in an area where you can train your dog where you live.  Don't overthink this.  Boxed quail are the way to go familiarizing a pup with live birds.  You have enough area to use a call back system house for quail.  Just don't expect the world of him/she at first.  The instinct is there.  You just harness it and let it be a puppy for awhile.  Gil


----------



## dhardy87 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the information guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## StevePickard (Dec 13, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 13, 2016)

GLS said:


> A pointing dog also can retrieve.  Unless you get a pointing labrador, no boykin, English Cocker, all flushers and retrievers, will point.  You don't teach a pointer to point.  It's all instinct.  Other than come when called, the single most important command is "whoa".  If you can get the dog to come when called and "whoa" on command, you will do just fine.  If your pointer flushes birds, then you can consider your dog a flushing dog.  And you are then no worse off if you had second thoughts about getting a flusher.   You sound like you live in an area where you can train your dog where you live.  Don't overthink this.  Boxed quail are the way to go familiarizing a pup with live birds.  You have enough area to use a call back system house for quail.  Just don't expect the world of him/she at first.  The instinct is there.  You just harness it and let it be a puppy for awhile.  Gil



I agree 100% here. My pointer does a great job retrieving ducks and whatever else. I do not expect the world of him yet but for his age he has great ability. He's got whoa and come down. He actually pointed his first wild covey this past weekend.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2016)

Brittany is the dog for me. Just pure love and they will hunt and hunt close


----------



## GLS (Dec 15, 2016)

James, you are preaching to the choir.  Britts also have good looking pups:


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 16, 2016)

Of Course I am biased to brits also since I own 2 American brits and one French . But I am not totally kennel blind so I would say to hunt with as many breeds as you can and do your research. Choose the dog not breed that matches your hunting style and personality. Decide what you are looking for in a bird dog and what traits are must haves. Then look for breeders that constantly produce these traits in their dogs. Consider nose, range confirmation and training. I have hunted with some really good setters, GSP's , pointers and labs along with several good brits also. Have fun and best of luck with your search. You will know when the time is right.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2016)

GLS said:


> James, you are preaching to the choir.  Britts also have good looking pups:


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 17, 2016)

I have been training a couple of Brittanys or they have been training me since this summer and I absolutely love the breed.


----------



## GLS (Dec 17, 2016)

Joe, how old are the Britts and what are you going to use them for?  Gil


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 17, 2016)

GLS said:


> Joe, how old are the Britts and what are you going to use them for?  Gil



2 and 7...I started training in May and feel pretty good about the progress.  It has been a great learning process for me as I have no prior experience.

Did lots of reading on the internet and my main book sources have been
Bird Dog Training Manual-Dave Walker
Gun Dog-Richard Wolters

Dogs are going to be used for quail...Both are pointing great and doing well with my commands..Right now trying to polish  up on fetching and backing.


----------



## GLS (Dec 17, 2016)

Joe, good for you!  Rescue dogs?  Abby (6) seemed to have a steeper learning curve than Willa (2.5), but that was probably because of my inexperience.  I resisted using the ecollar until Abby was in a flood of birds and wouldn't come back to me.  The birds were "leftovers" from training sessions and she went from one to another despite my commands.  One session with the ecollar cured that.  Fortunately I had some help from an experienced trainer.  Willa was easy.  She learned "whoa" just by my walking her on the leash.  She learned backing on her own just by hunting with Abby.  They won't win any field trials, but they find birds, hold, honor,"whoa" and come back on command.  But as you've probably noticed, your dogs will come back to check on you without commands.   I use them on dove fields as retrievers as well. George Hickox's video is tops on using the ecollar.  Gil


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 17, 2016)

Gil, not rescue dogs.  Go to church with a 91 year old man that had the dogs and he asked me if I was interested in training them.  started out as a personal challenge that has grown into a love.  I will check into the Hickox videos


----------

